# Apartment Rant - No Pets



## xm41907 (Nov 26, 2007)

I've been out of the frog hobby for several years now. A couple of weeks ago I got the bug to jump on here and, of course, instantly began thinking of getting back into it. I was able to pick up a couple of tanks and started formulating ideas for tank design and such. Then... I checked my apartment rental agreement and NO ANIMALS are allowed. So it seems that they're very adamant against pets of any kind. Even a simple goldfish bowl. Ugg. My hopes and dreams were shattered! haha. Well, now that I've got two tanks, and several ideas for show tanks, I think I'll stick it to them and make the tanks anyway, just as display tanks for plants. The agreement doesn't say anything against plants.  

Rant over!


----------



## hughjass5976 (Mar 12, 2012)

Pick the right frogs, and no one will ever see them!


----------



## xm41907 (Nov 26, 2007)

hughjass5976 said:


> Pick the right frogs, and no one will ever see them!


Haha. That thought had crossed my mind. I might see about bringing one to my office. We already culture hissing cockroaches, mosquitoes, and bed bugs. some fruit flies wouldn't be a problem.


----------



## kentpiper (Mar 12, 2013)

Haha I agree with hughjass, just pick the right ones lol


----------



## Scott (Feb 17, 2004)

I didn't even start in this hobby till I owned a home - just for that reason (among others).

s


----------



## jsilva (Nov 2, 2014)

Benedictas are perfect for rental agreements against pets even the call is really low key... They will hide as soon as you open that door nobody will ever know you even have them ;-)




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## froggorf (Nov 22, 2008)

It's worth talking to the building manager/owner, my building has pretty strict rules with an exotic pet clause in the lease but after talking with them they've let me slide. Most buildings are worried about 1) fish tanks breaking and having a ton of water damage 2) snakes getting out. If you explain its basically just plants in a box with a couple tiny frogs they'd probably be alright with it. Just remember to leave out the part about fruit flies


----------



## xm41907 (Nov 26, 2007)

froggorf said:


> It's worth talking to the building manager/owner, my building has pretty strict rules with an exotic pet clause in the lease but after talking with them they've let me slide. Most buildings are worried about 1) fish tanks breaking and having a ton of water damage 2) snakes getting out. If you explain its basically just plants in a box with a couple tiny frogs they'd probably be alright with it. Just remember to leave out the part about fruit flies



Good suggestion. I did talk with someone from the main company, but perhaps the local complex manager might be more lenient.


----------



## hypostatic (Apr 25, 2011)

You shouldn't even bother. You signed a contract saying no pets. If they're against goldfish, they're certainly against pets. Personally, I don't think it would be worth getting in trouble, and possibly losing the deposit.


----------



## gdebell (Oct 1, 2014)

I had the same problem, but mine was against snakes. If it wasn't for that I probably wouldn't have gotten into darts so I guess it worked out for me. After talking to my landlady she let me keep the frog so it's all good. Hope it works out for you.


----------



## BrainBug (Aug 25, 2010)

xm41907 said:


> Haha. That thought had crossed my mind. I might see about bringing one to my office. We already culture hissing cockroaches, mosquitoes, and bed bugs. some fruit flies wouldn't be a problem.


What do you do where you are culturing mosquitoes and bed bugs? I recently found out about the mating habits of bed bugs, nasty little creatures.


----------



## planted-tnk-guy (Mar 9, 2014)

BrainBug said:


> What do you do where you are culturing mosquitoes and bed bugs? I recently found out about the mating habits of bed bugs, nasty little creatures.


I was wondering the same thing, and it makes my skin crawl thinking of those nasty things. I hope you are culturing them to find way how to more effectively nuke them. Lol


----------



## xm41907 (Nov 26, 2007)

hypostatic said:


> You shouldn't even bother. You signed a contract saying no pets. If they're against goldfish, they're certainly against pets. Personally, I don't think it would be worth getting in trouble, and possibly losing the deposit.


Yeah, I'm not going to put frogs in unless I have written permission. The rental agreement does say "no pets without written permission" so I feel it's worth asking at least. If it's a no, then plant only tanks they'll be.


----------



## ZookeeperDoug (Jun 5, 2011)

froggorf said:


> It's worth talking to the building manager/owner, my building has pretty strict rules with an exotic pet clause in the lease but after talking with them they've let me slide. Most buildings are worried about 1) fish tanks breaking and having a ton of water damage 2) snakes getting out. If you explain its basically just plants in a box with a couple tiny frogs they'd probably be alright with it. Just remember to leave out the part about fruit flies


Very good recommendation. The last place I rented, the leasing company, had a no pets (other than cats/dogs) clause. I discussed it honestly with them, sent pics of my vivariums and frogs, and the landlords were happy to allow me to bring my collection. This was on top of them allowing us to have our 3 dogs instead of 2. The landlord even came over once for a property evaluation, and was intrigued. People can be reasonable if you're upfront and honest with them.

That said, if you ask, and they say no, and you do it anyway, you're really screwed.


----------



## xm41907 (Nov 26, 2007)

planted-tnk-guy said:


> I was wondering the same thing, and it makes my skin crawl thinking of those nasty things. I hope you are culturing them to find way how to more effectively nuke them. Lol


We're collecting mosquito eggs from across the NE United States to track species. We rear them up to adults then ID them. As for the bed bugs, they're a small colony maintained for teaching purposes. human fed.


----------



## Pubfiction (Feb 3, 2013)

Just a life tip for everyone. 

Make a file in your favorite note taking program for searching for housing. As you come across things in life write down things you want out of housing. Such as allowed to have pets. Over time your list will get good and help you avoid devastating mistakes like this. 

One of the most overlooked issues I have found is internet. Never move anywhere without first verifying that they have GOOD internet. Never move into an apartment that provides free internet. It is usually shit and you have no control over it. They buy enough for 1/10th the people they pack into the place. Always look for places with at least 2 decent broad band providers. 

On the specific OP, I saw get a vivarium and put a quiet species in the tank. As for your deposit well they will probably try to steal it anyway. that's what apartment complexes do I know quite a few people who just consider the deposit gone no matter what. 

The other option is just buy a house. A lot of people make WAY WAY to big of a deal out of buying a house. Its not hard, its not complicated and it doesn't have to be perfect and you don't have to live somewhere 20 years to justify it. Just buy something that works then sell or rent it when you move.


----------



## hypostatic (Apr 25, 2011)

xm41907 said:


> As for the bed bugs, they're a small colony maintained for teaching purposes. human fed.


ew. .


----------



## xm41907 (Nov 26, 2007)

Pubfiction said:


> Make a file in your favorite note taking program for searching for housing. As you come across things in life write down things you want out of housing. Such as allowed to have pets. Over time your list will get good and help you avoid devastating mistakes like this.


I wouldn't say it's a devastating mistake. This is only temporary housing (divorce. The wife got the house). I figured I'd get back into frogs at some point, but didn't think I'd attempt it until I got my own house again.



Pubfiction said:


> One of the most overlooked issues I have found is internet. Never move anywhere without first verifying that they have GOOD internet. Never move into an apartment that provides free internet. It is usually shit and you have no control over it. They buy enough for 1/10th the people they pack into the place. Always look for places with at least 2 decent broad band providers.


Good point!



Pubfiction said:


> On the specific OP, I saw get a vivarium and put a quiet species in the tank. As for your deposit well they will probably try to steal it anyway. that's what apartment complexes do I know quite a few people who just consider the deposit gone no matter what.


It's not about the deposit, yeah, I won't be getting that back. It explicitly states having pests is grounds for eviction with liability to pay the remaining amount until my ease is up in October. I must play nice here. 



Pubfiction said:


> The other option is just buy a house. A lot of people make WAY WAY to big of a deal out of buying a house. Its not hard, its not complicated and it doesn't have to be perfect and you don't have to live somewhere 20 years to justify it. Just buy something that works then sell or rent it when you move.


I would if I could. The old townhouse is still in both mine and my ex's name for the next few years, until my son is out of elementary. It's difficult to secure a second loan, especially without a down payment.

Good points all around though!


----------



## dmartin72 (Oct 27, 2004)

I'm with Scott on this. I was in an apartment a long while ago that allowed pets. They had an random inspection and saw my stupid cartoon'ish Poison Dart Frog warning sign and freaked out. Now I own and do as I please.

David



Scott said:


> I didn't even start in this hobby till I owned a home - just for that reason (among others).
> 
> s


----------



## Bob1000 (Jan 15, 2014)

xm41907 said:


> Haha. That thought had crossed my mind. I might see about bringing one to my office. We already culture hissing cockroaches, mosquitoes, and bed bugs. some fruit flies wouldn't be a problem.


Whooaaaa,, What is it that you do???lmao..


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

if you contact your landlord they usually just mean cats and dogs due to allergies, and you can get them to amend that in yoru lease, is the same thing in my apt building, luckily my super is also a herper.


----------



## xm41907 (Nov 26, 2007)

Bob1000 said:


> Whooaaaa,, What is it that you do???lmao..



I could tell you, but then I'd have to kill you. Hehehe. Actually, I work in public health for the military. I'm a medical entomologist and protect soldiers from insect-related health threats. Everything from arthropod-borne diseases to pesticide misuse to food service sanitation. My office supports the Northeastern United States.


----------



## prairiehugger (Aug 12, 2014)

In my province in Canada, landlords must give you 24 hours notice to enter your apartment. Therefore, it is as easy as covering them with a sheet or placing the enclosure in a box. Landlord doesn't come in very often. Although, I only have a handful of vivs. And I echo the others, it is just a tank full of plants!


----------



## Igofastr (Jan 16, 2015)

Landlords are people too. 

Look at it from their perspective. Here they are with a property, one that likely represents a very significant investment (maybe their major means of support during retirement). Of course they want to be careful. The quality of the tenants will make or break the investment, and can turn a nestegg into bankrupcy.

Whatever rules are in a lease/rental agreement are there to protect both parties. I would normally not allow pets (dogs and cats, mostly) but have made an exception for a tenant that I knew was reliable and responsible. If you can establish a good relationship, the owners are very lilkely to cut you some slack. I'll bend over backwords to keep a good tenant, but one who I suspect is trying to put one over on me....well, not so much.

Ron


----------



## xm41907 (Nov 26, 2007)

Igofastr said:


> Landlords are people too.
> 
> Look at it from their perspective. Here they are with a property, one that likely represents a very significant investment (maybe their major means of support during retirement). Of course they want to be careful. The quality of the tenants will make or break the investment, and can turn a nestegg into bankrupcy.
> 
> ...


Good points Ron. This is true of individuals or small groups, but my landlord is a large management company that owns probably several hundred complexes. The office workers at my complete aren't as interested in taking care of the tenants as it is just a job to them. I've had no luck even getting to talk to the about the possibility. So for now, my tanks will be plant display tanks. I'm not going to risk an eviction over a few frogs. Besides, waiting until October when I can move just means the tanks will be fairly grown in and ready for frogs right away.


----------



## Igofastr (Jan 16, 2015)

xm41907 said:


> Good points Ron. This is true of individuals or small groups, but my landlord is a large management company that owns probably several hundred complexes. The office workers at my complete aren't as interested in taking care of the tenants as it is just a job to them. I've had no luck even getting to talk to the about the possibility. So for now, my tanks will be plant display tanks. I'm not going to risk an eviction over a few frogs. Besides, waiting until October when I can move just means the tanks will be fairly grown in and ready for frogs right away.


I feel your pain. Your right, a complex owned by a corp is a whole 'nother ball of wax. The employees are not the owners, and are unlikely to want to rock the boat.

You're wise to wait on adding frogs, even though it seems like such a small thing.

Best, Ron


----------



## Igot99problems (Jun 20, 2014)

I also live in an apartment complex where they do not allow exotic pets. Kinda like whats already been said, I was honest and open with the staff about my love for animals and what I owned as far as dart frogs. They were cool about it and haven't given me any grief....yet. I guess its up to you whether or not to talk to them. Luckily they haven't found my tarantulas though


----------

